# No clutch



## Coomba (May 27, 2014)

I just got started cleaning up the Clausing 5419 lathe I bought a few weeks ago. Nothing major just tore as much of it apart as I could, and cleaned eveything up and re painted.Several things should be replaced , like the gibs. For the most part, I'm really happy with the little amount of wear on the gears. I did have to replace the gear on the thread dial. $68.00 from Clausing. The lathe came with a carrage stop attached, but unlike my Logan it does not appear to have a friction clutch on the appron. Is this stop just ment to be used when moving the appron by hand?


----------



## chips&more (May 27, 2014)

Congrats on your find. If the carriage stop is an original and like the ones that I have seen. It’s just a stop and nothing more. If you were to hit it with the longitudinal feed under power, you will sheer the feed screw safety pin and maybe more damage.


----------



## Coomba (May 28, 2014)

chips&more said:


> Congrats on your find. If the carriage stop is an original and like the ones that I have seen. It’s just a stop and nothing more. If you were to hit it with the longitudinal feed under power, you will sheer the feed screw safety key and maybe more damage.



Yeah! Just what I thought. Sure gonna miss that clutch!


----------

